# How often do you get yours groomed and what is the cost?



## EricaP (Jan 4, 2016)

I love the "puppy cut" so mine would get that! Do you just go to any groomer or are there special ones for smaller dogs?


----------



## 31818 (Oct 29, 2014)

EricaP said:


> I love the "puppy cut" so mine would get that! Do you just go to any groomer or are there special ones for smaller dogs?


Havanese hair grows about 1/2 inch per month, but it varies from dog to dog depending on their genetics and local climate, so frequency of cutting will depend on how short you want to keep the hair. We use a groomer who cuts all breeds of dogs. Cost will depend on the size of of your dog. Our groomer charges $40 for a small dog like a Havanese. However, we have not had Ricky's hair cut in over a year because we want him in a long coat. We do have the groomer give him a "sanitary cut" about twice a year and the cost is $20.

Ricky's Popi


----------



## Molly120213 (Jan 22, 2014)

Molly is kept in a puppy cut. I take her to the groomer every six weeks. The cost is $40 plus tip for a full groom. I cut her nails at home at about the three week mark. I bathe her at home about every two weeks, unless she needs it sooner. Butt baths are given as needed, along with paw or face washing. Most groomers do all size dogs. I try to look for one that causes the least stress for the dog. My groomer works out of her home, only does one dog at a time, doesn't cage the dogs and hand dries her. I would never go to a shop where the dogs are cage dried. Good luck in finding a good groomer. It is just as stressful as finding a good hairdresser for yourself!


----------



## Molly120213 (Jan 22, 2014)

With my last dog I experienced grooming shops with multiple groomers working in a back room with cages of barking dogs everywhere. The dogs were very excited and stressed from all the commotion. I also suspect they were working on several dogs at once, caging dogs in between and probably cage drying them. They would want to keep the dog too long at the shop also, hours and hours. Not a good scenerio so it pays to do your homework. As a new puppy owner I had to learn things the hard way with my first dog until I realized there were better alternatives out there.


----------



## 31818 (Oct 29, 2014)

Molly120213 said:


> It is just as stressful as finding a good hairdresser for yourself!


ound: Good one Diane! I thought Ricky's Momi was the only one who experienced that trauma. It must be like what men go through when trying to find a good auto mechanic!

Ricky's Popi


----------



## Chi-Chi's Mom (Dec 10, 2015)

Hi Molly, what is cage dried?


----------



## Molly120213 (Jan 22, 2014)

Some groomers put dogs into cages with blow dryers blowing hot air on them to dry while they are doing other things. There have even been reports of dogs overheating and dying from this practice.


----------



## Chi-Chi's Mom (Dec 10, 2015)

Thank you so much for the valuable information! We will be looking for a groomer soon and this is very helpful.


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

I have a mobile van comes to my door every 8 weeks and for an hour an a half job I pay 60 bucks including tip.


----------



## Zoe093014 (Jan 27, 2015)

I've been going every 6 wks. to 2 months, as needed. My groomer works out of his home as well, and only works on one dog at a time. When I first brought her, I only asked that he do what he could without stressing her. He went very slowly and if he saw that she was getting stressed, he would give her a break and play with her. He charged me about $50. and I usually tip. He manages to do trimming or shaving as needed, depending on the mats, shampoo. He works with an assistant.


----------



## Zoe093014 (Jan 27, 2015)

Sorry, I meant to include ear hairs, nails, and sani with the trim or shaving and shampoo.


----------



## Teddy Bear (Apr 11, 2015)

Molly120213 said:


> With my last dog I experienced grooming shops with multiple groomers working in a back room with cages of barking dogs everywhere. The dogs were very excited and stressed from all the commotion. I also suspect they were working on several dogs at once, caging dogs in between and probably cage drying them. They would want to keep the dog too long at the shop also, hours and hours. Not a good scenerio so it pays to do your homework. As a new puppy owner I had to learn things the hard way with my first dog until I realized there were better alternatives out there.


It makes a huge difference with the bond that the dog makes with the specific groomer not just the background. 
Usually, its Teddy's favorite vet that grooms him but the last time, was another vet (same vet practice) 
They usually groom the dogs together (with the same vet assistant) but Teddy was not too happy and less cooperative with the team as his favorite vet was away for the week!

He usually waits for me to get in and I always find him with a waggy tail (and a doggy like smile!). this time was more of a frown and sulk for the rest of the day.

Do your research and try out a few options to know whose work you like best and who your dog likes too.


----------



## Laurmann2000 (Sep 12, 2015)

This is valuable information for me too. I never had a dog that needed anything but a brush, bath and nail trim and I almost always just did that myself so I haven't thought about this before. I like the idea of going to someone who works out of their house. I know there is a mobile groomer around here because I've seen the truck in my neighborhood. That seems like a decent option too. I guess when I get my Havanese someday, I will ask the neighbors who they use. There are a ton of Shih Tzu's in this neighborhood and I know they need as much grooming as Havanese.


----------



## Pucks104 (Aug 16, 2012)

Learning to groom your Hav yourself isn't too difficult. I bathe Leo and Rex weekly, use an Andis nail grinder on their nails, a Wahl Peanut clipper on their paw pads and for sani areas, run a comb through their coats daily and clean their eyes and beards and check ear hair monthly. I have had dogs all my life but Leo and Rex were the first that required this degree of grooming. If you purchase good tools and take your time you will do a great job grooming your dog and know that your dog is being handled with gentle kindness.


----------



## Heather's (Jun 18, 2012)

Chi-Chi's Mom said:


> Hi Molly, what is cage dried?


Never let your dog be cage dried! If your groomer cannot bath, dry and trim your dog then it is best to find another groomer. If the dog is being dried in a cage it is probably because they have other dogs being groomed. All attention should be on your dog!


----------



## Dee Dee (Jul 24, 2015)

Pucks104 how well does the wahl's peanut clipper work on the bottom of pads, is there any danger of cutting or knicking the dog?


----------



## Zoe093014 (Jan 27, 2015)

I wish I could do it myself. If nothing else, it would save a lot of money. I'm interested in your answer to Dee Dee's question as well. I also find the beard and mustache are tricky. She doesn't like me brushing those.


----------



## jabojenny (Sep 18, 2011)

I take my two every 5-6 weeks and pay $70 each plus tip . I love my groomer, she does a great job, in my opinion, and runs a very clean shop. Look at people's dogs and if you like the cut ask where they get it done. Ask fellow dog owners for recommendations, don't get reco's from the shop I never trust them. I looked around and on two occasions the pups were groomed by my groomer and my neighbor's mom has a bichon and has used this groomer for years. Before I committed to this shop I called and made sure all my questions and concerns were addressed. I remember when I first started taking Tim I went before hand to meet her and go over, with picture, what I wanted and get her opinion on what I wanted before setting the appointment. I have thought about grooming myself but this is one of the few extravagances I have. I love knowing they will be bathed and cut on that date. I do bath them in between grooming but I'm afraid if I did everything myself it might not be done on such a regular schedule.

Here's a pic of Tim's first before and after cut.


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

I use a Wahl men's mustache trimmer on Tucker's pad and for his sanitary trim. I have never had a problem with cutting him. You can see what his pads looks like from me maintaining them on my signature photo.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Dee Dee said:


> Pucks104 how well does the wahl's peanut clipper work on the bottom of pads, is there any danger of cutting or knicking the dog?


There is ALWAYS a danger of nicking pads, no matter what you use. So you do need to be careful. But I think there is less danger with the Peanut, because it's so small, than there is with a larger set of clippers, or with scissors.


----------



## 31818 (Oct 29, 2014)

Sheri said:


> I use a Wahl men's mustache trimmer on Tucker's pad and for his sanitary trim.


And what does your significant other say about that? :grin2: I hate it when Momi uses my "special spoon" to mix up Ricky's food! :frusty: :brushteeth:

Ricky's Popi


----------



## Heather's (Jun 18, 2012)

Scout and Truffles are now being groomed every four weeks. I've had the same home groomer for three years. She is wonderful! It's much easier on them being groomed at home.


----------



## Pucks104 (Aug 16, 2012)

Dee Dee said:


> Pucks104 how well does the wahl's peanut clipper work on the bottom of pads, is there any danger of cutting or knicking the dog?


The Wahl Peanut clipper works great on paw pads. There are you tube videos that you can watch to see how to use a clipper on your dogs paws. Start slowly. You don't have to do a perfect job the first time. I watched videos, don't remember specific ones, then shaved a small place on my forearm just to understand what it felt like. I then did a bit on Leo's paw and over a couple months got so I could do all 4 paws and his sani. I haven't nicked, razor burned or cut him yet. I think you could learn.


----------



## Dee Dee (Jul 24, 2015)

sounds perfect I will order one.
Can it also cut out small mats on body?


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Pucks104 said:


> The Wahl Peanut clipper works great on paw pads. There are you tube videos that you can watch to see how to use a clipper on your dogs paws. Start slowly. You don't have to do a perfect job the first time. I watched videos, don't remember specific ones, then shaved a small place on my forearm just to understand what it felt like. I then did a bit on Leo's paw and over a couple months got so I could do all 4 paws and his sani. I haven't nicked, razor burned or cut him yet. I think you could learn.


I think what you need to be careful of is the corners. As long as you have the flat part of the trimmer against the pad, you're fine.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Dee Dee said:


> sounds perfect I will order one.
> Can it also cut out small mats on body?


I wouldn't do that. The best way to get mats out with the smallest amount of damage to the coat is to slice up toward the body with scissors (or best of all, away from the body, if you can get a blade of the scissors between the mat and the skin) a few times, then use a slicker type brush to get the mat out. This will take the least amount of hair out, and will avoid that "choppy" look.


----------



## littlebuddy (May 30, 2007)

I may not be the norm, but Django gets groomed every 5 weeks. I do not groom him myself, never have and never will. The entire process makes me too nervous. I always clean under the hood, the eyes and face and always a paw wipe or spa paw bath. My groomer comes to the house (thank goodness for that, helps eliminate stress) and she charges $70.00. It takes her about an hour and a half. I have used her for the past 10 years. I pray she stays healthy as long as Django is alive and of course for all her other puppies that she grooms. She's worth every penny. There is a mobile groomer who i use if necessary and she charges $65.00.


----------



## Dee Dee (Jul 24, 2015)

Great, that is what I have been doing, clipping away from her body within the mat then teasing it out with a slicker and it works really well. Sometimes the mat gets close and is in a tender spot like armpit where it's hard to tell where skin starts so I'm afraid to try cutting...do you think the trimmer would work for those little areas?


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Dee Dee said:


> Great, that is what I have been doing, clipping away from her body within the mat then teasing it out with a slicker and it works really well. Sometimes the mat gets close and is in a tender spot like armpit where it's hard to tell where skin starts so I'm afraid to try cutting...do you think the trimmer would work for those little areas?


Maybe... I'm not sure. I know that on Kodi, I didn't even TRY to comb out arm pit mats. I knew they wouldn't show, so I just cut them. Pixel has just barely STARTED blowing coat, so it hasn't been bad yet.


----------



## boomana (Jul 9, 2015)

I take my dogs to the groomer once a month. My neighbor, who had a show Maltese, took her dog to them once a week for 15 years, and they've groomed Havanese in show coats for a few years. It's a husband-wife team and then do one dog at a time. Lola, my Havanese puppy, gets nails, ear hair, paws, and sanitary trim. She's $35. My boy Watson, Coton-Cavalier mix pictured below, gets a full cut, though I keep it quite long. He's $55. They really take their time, and give them breaks when needed. I tip $25. I'm a bit nervous as I know they've been talking about retiring soon and have been grooming for 30 years. I've had real trouble finding groomers to trim Watson the way I like, but I'll cross that bridge when I get there.

Check out the paws in these photos. Scissor cut perfection.


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

Ricky Ricardo said:


> And what does your significant other say about that? :grin2: I hate it when Momi uses my "special spoon" to mix up Ricky's food! :frusty: :brushteeth:
> 
> Ricky's Popi


Popi, this trimmer is Tucker's alone. No sharing going on here. :nono:


----------



## Heather's (Jun 18, 2012)

Couldn't be cuter! :biggrin1:


----------



## Dee Dee (Jul 24, 2015)

boomama your babies are irresistble! I agree about the foot trim, perfect! Does your groomer ever travel to Wa state? lol!


----------



## Zoe093014 (Jan 27, 2015)

Beautiful!


----------



## Annabellam (Nov 2, 2015)

I do everything i can at home but i have a specific groomer that i go to and especially for trimming. Dog grooming has become such an expensive venture and sometimes if you are not careful enough, you may miss out on getting a professional.Here is an article on some of the grooming tips that you can follow to cut on the overall cost by following the procedure at home.


----------



## Dee Dee (Jul 24, 2015)

Thanks for that link Annabellam, it says the page can't be found though?


----------

